# Stichelbaut



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Is anyone out there still racing them? 
Are they doing any good with them? I may be on the lookout for a hen or two down the line(Definitely not now) and didn't know if anyone was still racing them with success.... Thanks! 

I'm just curious...

(Yes, I understand that the lines are watered down as time as progressed, etc.etc.)


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have one. I won the bird at an auction but its mixed 3 ways with Delbar/Roosen on the top and Stichelbaut on the bottom. Goes back to Sam Lembo's foundation stock AU 92 SUPER 631 and AU 97 SUPER 391 . Other famous birds like " MERLIN " and its full brother "SPIRITUS"
"FILIP" " NICKY" "VAILLANT" & " BELINDA" are all in the pedigree.
I cant say how the babies race just yet because its the first year I'm trying them.
The Hen of my bird was acquired by Duke Larson from Rodger McGuire if that helps any. I got it from Lakeview Loft in Menomonie WI. Super long distance blood if you read the pedigree.


----------



## benson1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Minuto/ Andres Padilla has been winning with Sam lembos stechalbauts for many yes. He won 11 old bird races this year, GI Joe award and many other awards. He wins in old races and even won the 10 state zone championship in young birds with a stechalbaut.


----------

